# Rwhp numbers



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

LS1 M6 car made 370hp 363 ftlb of torque on motor 510hp & 564ftlb of torque on the gun. It was a dry shot. Mods are 243 heads untouched, GM Hot cam,PP 85mm throttle body & LS6 intake mouth opened to 85mm. Pacetter long tube headers & cutouts behind the headers. Had a vararam intake on the car during the run however it was holding me back N/A the car jumped from 363 up to 370 horses with the filter off but had to have it on for the nitrous run. After the dyno run I trashed the vararam & put my stock modified intake back on lol. Anyways I'd like opinions on the numbers. The car drives great & I guess the numbers are ok for a simple ole hot cam considering before the tune it was around 340 horses to the rear wheels. I thought the car would've been closer to 390. But maybe my cam is holding me back anyways I can try to upload a dyno sheet from my phone but every time I do the web page crashes. The temp was 98.09 degrees & humidity was 21%. SAE: 1.01 & smoothing:5. I want the car to trap 90-95 in the 1/8 N/A since I know those speeds are good for high 7's. so at that power & it being an m6 we'll see. I'm skeptical but everyone says it should easily do that.


----------



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

The photo to the top is N/A & to the bottom is on the gun lol. Sorry I don't currently own a computer I tried my best hopefully everyone can see them well


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That was respectable for such a mild cam. With a better cam you could easily hit over 400. With close to your basic setup I was 415/374 with a FTI StreetSweeper HT. One thing you may find it the more potential power you have the harder it is to launch with a M6


----------



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

That's good to know about a better cam making over 400. With the next cam I purchase that will be my goal. Because of the filter holding me back on my vararam I just took the setup off & put my stocker back on that had the bottom of the box cut open & a hole in the fender & a K&N drop in. That'll work until I'm able to get a true functioning OTRCAI.


----------

